# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ảnh đẹp du lịch >  Qua miền Tây Bắc ngắm trẻ em vùng cao

## tieuthunhangheo

Trẻ  em vẫn đi học trong cái tiết trời lạnh giá, miệng vẫn nở nụ cười xua  tan nỗi lo âu của người lớn. Em bé 5 tuổi phải thay mẹ chăm em, gây xúc  động lòng người.
 
  	Những đứa trẻ vui chơi trong giá rét.

  

  
  	Nụ cười hồn nhiên của trẻ em nơi đây.

  
  	Giờ ra chơi. Nụ cười hồn nhiên, ánh mắt ngây thơ làm cái giá buốt của mùa đông ở vùng cao dường như tan biến.

  
  	Suy tư... Một chút lắng đọng trong cuộc sống của em.

  
  	Thay mẹ chăm em dù rất nhỏ. Cô bé 5 tuổi cõng theo em trên lưng. 


  
  	Những em bé theo mẹ đi gặt trên đồng.

  


  	Em bé ở Đồng Văn, Hà Giang.

  
  	Mẹ và con

  
  	Ánh mắt thơ ngây

  
  	Với bà

----------

